# Village Mire @ Night



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I did a lighting test tonight. I realize that I need a new camera, but I like the grainy effect.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That looks like a really creepy grave yard. Fantastic!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is awesome. I am still having trouble getting my lighting right. Still a little dark on mine. But you did a great job on that.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Are the sound effects supposed to be that loud? I love the camera effect. Especially with the refocusing part when you panned to the left.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Lookin great Chris and I love those sound effects.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks great! Makes me wish I had enough room to do a graveyard.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking great.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Honestly, seems a bit dark, unless that's just because of the camera. I heard some crackling on the sound, is that part of your ambient fx or a side effect of the camera?

Looks good!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Since I'm at work, I didn't have the sound on the first time I watched it, the sound effects are awesome.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks awesome and you could feel the suspense - where can I find that soundtrack?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Suh-weet. Just enough light to make the stones pop, but leave the ground in the dark. Nice. Love the soundtrack too.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Good lighting. Really spooky, great atmosphere.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Looks amazing man! I was just listening to that record today! Thanks for posting the video, I love seeing what it looks like at night.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like your graveyard. Good job on the creepy lighting.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Excellent - looks incredible, Chris!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Everything looks great. Love the sounds in the background too.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Where is the soundtrack from? Just superb

Any chance of a copy if it's not copyrighted?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the props ya'll! The sound track is from Disney's Chilling Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House 79 version, Track 1 Night Creatures. The noise is the crackles and pops from the original vinyl LP. Gotta love the old LP sound.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Hmmm - none of the ones I looked at listed that track?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Fritz, You are probably looking at the 64 album not 79.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I love the lighting on here. Excellent job!!! Is there anyway you can post or send me the night creatures sound track? Everyplace ive found it, it either doesnt work or is like 20 seconds long. THANKS


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

HauntCast said:


> Fritz, You are probably looking at the 64 album not 79.


Probably right. Can't find it anywhere 

This post on HalloweenForum provides a similar track though.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/82594-creepy-forest-soundscape-download-critique.html


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks great! This may be a silly question, but exactly what color are the lights? They're far more subtle than any I've seen. We had that record growing up, I used to just sit and listen to it. My dad used to put the giant 70's/80's speakers on the roof and play the record on Halloween night. Ah, memories...


----------



## CreatingChaos (Sep 30, 2008)

I found the track on iTunes. I love it!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looking good cant wait to see the rest


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool! And I love that you used the "Night Creatures" track from Disney's Chilling Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House! Still one of my favourites!

Creeper, you can get that and others here:
http://www.brooklynvegan.com/archives/2008/10/chilling_thrill.html
or
http://davesworld56.250free.com/DavesHalloweenSounds.html


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Nixie, They are 100w blue flood lights from Home Depot. I have them staked into the ground in the front corners of the yard pointing toward my front door. Because they are low and pointing up in a criss cross angle they give that effect.
If anyone needs the mp3 and can't get it from the links above contact me.


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

PS, the track in the video is from the '79 album. I had it on tape way back when! LOL

EDIT: Oops! Looks like we already established this! :OP


----------

